# Difference in Lard?



## GrayDay (Apr 6, 2010)

I just bought a tub of lard from WalMart, and the label states "prepared from lard and hydrogenated lard."

I usually get my lard for soap making at an Amish bulk food store, and it is just rendered lard, not partially hydrogenated.

I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a difference in the finished product between unhydrogenated and hydrogenated lard? I made the switch because of cost, but I have been very happy with the results from my Amish lard.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been using it for cost reasons and my soap has been perfectly fine.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use both my homje rendered lard and store-bought when the home rendered runs out.

There is a difference in the two types of lard ... when you cook with it ... but for soap making, they are inter-changeable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

i noticed that my lard said it was hydrogenated too... it took a really long time for it to melt in to my other oils. and then a while for it to get back down to a usable temp... or maybe it felt long because the family was waiting on me to make dinner... DH thought maybe the hydrogenation made it take longer. i did notice that this batch also set up a whole lot faster than my normal recipe. first time i used lard we will see how it turns out. also realized that we can get the lard from the butcher when they process our pig and its a whole lot cheaper than the store stuff. didnt think about it till after so we will have to wait till we eat up all of this pork


----------

